# 

## Cypek

Znacie może firmę, która zajmuje się tym ?
Ma to sens czy zdjąć zniszczoną kostkę i położyć nową?
Jakie koszty takiego malowania kostki i jej impregnacja.
Pomóżcie, bo mi budowlańcy zniszczyli podjazd.
Maciek

----------


## Sp5es

Pomalowanie  żywicą epoxy ok 12-15 pln /m2 dla prymitywnego rozwiązania  w materiałe plus robota. 
Wolałbym malować niż układać na nowo

----------


## rafallogi

Co znaczy zniszczyli- porobili rysy, połupali, zalali czymś???  :ohmy:

----------


## Cypek

Rys nie ma, uszkodzeń mech też nie.
Zachlapane olejem z silnika, pobrudzone oponami, wapnem i innymi materiałami budowlanymi. Budowlańcy chcą pokryć wynikle straty - mam ich w garści ostatnią wypłatą.

----------


## rafallogi

Jest dobrze, choć nie najlepiej a to za sprawą tych plam po oleju. Szkoda że nie zaimpregnowałeś kostki po ułożeniu, nie byłoby teraz problemów.
Ze śladami po oponach daj sobie spokój- na drugi rok po zimie już ich nie będzie, wapno i zaprawa też zejdzie. Przy tynkowaniu np. elewacji kostka powinna być na nowo całościowo zasypana piaskiem. Trzeba by było teraz potraktować ją karcherem z lancą wyposażoną w  dyszę rotacyjną. Po dwukrotnym myciu (2 dni) trzeba ocenić dzieło i podjąc dalsze kroki, które bęą zależne od efektów mycia. Świeże plamy po oleju czym prędzej zasyp żółtym piaskiem, który może coś wyciągnie.
Daj znać o efektach-pewnie są środki usuwające takowe zabrudzenia, choć lepiej zapobiegać (gruntować) niż czyścić.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Cypek

No niestety, stary żuk przeciekał jak sito i plam jest od pioruna.

----------


## rafallogi

http://www.schomburg.pl/produkty_od_az.php 
Tutaj mają takie preparaty do czyszczenia- namiary podał mi kolega, który pracuje w Jadarze, ale ile co kosztuje to nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## danielh

W dzisiejszych czasach można wyczyścić kostkę z każdego rodzaju zabrudzeń, zaimpregnować, lub odnowić kolor jak jest potrzeba i kostka wygląda jak nowa  :wink: 
Impregnacja jest potrzebna, szczególnie do jasnych kolorów kostki i tam gdzie jest najbardziej eksploatowana. Do czyszczenia kostki najlepiej używać ciśnieniówki na gorącą wodę. Domowymi sposobami i myjkami na plastikowych lancach ciężko doczyścić kostkę, Z chemią też trzeba uważać bo jak zaschnie to może być nie ciekawie. ślady z opon zejdą same, ale tylko wtedy gdy ślad zostawiła stara 'sypiąca' się opona, najczęściej zimówka, wiadomo że taką można rysować jak kredą. A jeśli ślad zostawi normalna opona przy mocnym hamowaniu lub przy ruszaniu to nie sądzę że żeby samo zeszło. Takie ślady zostają na lata. 

Dla mnie ślady z oleju to nic strasznego, zajmuję się tym na co dzień i wiem że przy odpowiedniej chemii i sprzęcie da się doczyścić wszystko!

----------


## grzegorzPL

wiem, że Impregnacje robiłem juz jakis czas temu, spotkałem się z tą firmą już kilka lat temu i moge osobiście powiedzieć, że naprawde kostka sie trzyma już bardzo długo i świetnie wygląda.

----------


## Pirson

Na takie tłuste plamy od właśnie oleju silnikowego czy czegoś jest dobry patent ciepła woda pod ciśnieniem z detergentem np płynem do naczyń i jeszcze impregnatem na koniec tej renowacji zrobisz i masz ładną kosteczkę jak nową.

----------


## EmilKan

Jest kilka ciekawych środkow Pozbruk, a jeżeli nie wiesz jak to zrobić to też masz ich filmiki na yt

----------

